# Kreta



## ollidi (8. Januar 2002)

Weiß einer von Euch, ob, wie und auf was man auf Kreta angeln kann.Fliege in den Herbstferien mit meiner Familie nach Kreta und wollte dort auch mal ein wenig fischen. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie.Ansonsten muß ich doch nur den All Inclusive Vorteil nutzen und die Poolbar plündern.

---------------------------------------------------------------
Greetings Ollidi
Niedersächsischer Entwicklungshelfer für die südlichen Provinzen.
****Boardferkel des Monats****


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2002)

Mußte mit meiner Freundin wegen 30. Geburtstag dieses Jahr nach Kreta, endlich mal ein Urlaub oghne Angeln als "Geschenk" für die Gnädigste.
Angeln kannst Du komplett vergessen.
ie Fische die man auf Kreta kaufen kann, sind alle importiert. 
Die ehemaligen kretischen Fischer erkennt man an fehlenden Fingern und Gliedmaßen: Die haben vorwiegend  mit Dynamit gefischt und dementsprechend kaputt sieht da alles aus.
Als Kläranlagen werden die Olivenhaine verwendet, so kommen jede Menge Spritzmittel ins meer, am Ufer findest Du außer Tintenfischschulps nichts was auf Lében hindeutet.
Ein Angesteltter unseres Hotels ging öfter zum Angeln, mit Glück gabs ein paar kleine ZAhnbrassen. Der freute sich richtig über "Fische" die länger als 15 cm waren, sind die Kapitalen dort.
Geh an die Hausbar, mit einigem Probieren kann man immerhin vernünftige Weine entdecken.


-------------------------------------------------------
MfG
Mitglied der I.G.A.
Mod Raubfisch und Forellen


----------



## Tiffy (8. Januar 2002)

Moin ollidi,ist zwar schon ne Ewigkeit her, damals war ich glaub ich 15 oder 16 Jahre alt, aber ja !! man kann da Angeln. Eine Grundrute mit 50-80 gr Wurfgewicht und ein paar Haken und Bleie reichen für das Uferangeln schon aus. Steiles Stückchen Küste suchen und rein damit. Als Köder hab ich mir Tintenfische aus der Hotelküche ausgeliehen. Wirst dich wundern. Gefangen hab ich verschiedene Barscharten und Tintenfische. Bin damals mal beim Schnorcheln vor einem riesigen Barsch geflüchtet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. War höchstens 30-40 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Ich glaub ich hab mich noch nie so erschrocken. Hab gleich meine Angel geholt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Der hat aber zum Glück nicht gebissen sonst hätt ich keine Schnur mehr gehabt.Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch etwas aktuellere Info´s für dich.

-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## Tiffy (8. Januar 2002)

Doppelposting....Ups.Na ja, wenn das da mitterweile so aussieht dann ignorierst du am besten mein Posting, ollidi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Tiffy am 08-01-2002 um 11:13.]


----------



## rueganer (8. Januar 2002)

Moin,
mußte auf Druck der Familie vor 2 Jahren 
(ohne Angelzeug, wurde strengstens kontrolliert) auf Kreta/b. Bali Urlaub machen. War supi all inklusiv. Habe auch zwei Angler kennengelernt, die sich morgens und abends richtig ins Zeug legten, aber es half nichts, größer 10cm gings nicht (von Land aus). Sie versuchten es dann mit charter, aber ausser ein Haufen Kohle ausgegeben ( je Stunde 50DM), war nichts. Bleib an der Bar und häng die Beine ins Becken.  

-------------------------------------------------------
Das Auto kennt den Weg!
Carsten


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2002)

Hallo Ollidi
Ich glaube hier wird ganz schön schwarzgemalt (immer noch besser als schwarzgeangelt!). Auf Kreata war ich bisher noch nicht, aber in den Peleponnes oder wie sich der Gebirgszug da schimpft. Auf jeden Fall war´s in der Nähe von Delphi. Ich hatte auch nur schweres Karpfengeschirr dabei und absolut keine Ahnung was man da fangen kann. Bin also in den Hafen gegangen und habe mir mit Brot so kleine schwarze und barschänliche Fische gefangen (ca 10 cm lang). die habe ich dann auch überall da vom Ufer erwischt wo´s Felsen gab. Als alter Brandungsangler habe ich die Fische einmal in der Mitte durchgeschnitten und je einen Fezen an den Haken gemacht. War so in der Dämmerung (Steilküste) als ich die Montage ungefähr 30 Meter weit rausgeworfen habe. Mehr war mit dem zu leichten 100g Gerät nicht drin. 10 Minuten warten und ich hatte den ersten Bis. Es war eine herrlich gezeichnete Mittelmehrmoräne (gefleckt wie ein Leopard) um die 70 cm lang. Schmeckt abgezogen mit etwas Limettensaft und über dem Feuer gegrill übrigens hervorragend. Einen anderen Abend hab ich´s dann mal am Sandstrand versucht. 2 Stunden lag die Montage dann der absolute Hammerbiss. Hat die Rute komplet umgerissen und ich mußte rennen damit sie nicht in Wasser abgehauen wäre. Den Anschlag konnte ich mir sparen, der Fisch hätte mir fast die Rute aus der Hand gerissen! Nach 15-20 Sekunden konnte ich meinen Spulenkern sehen 5 Sekunden später machte meine 45er peng! No Chance. Eins steht fest, das war kein Hering!!!Also überleg´s Dir gut, ob Du Deine Peitsche zu Hause läßt oder nicht. Und dann noch ein Tip – Nimm schweres Gerät!!!Dein Björni


----------



## ollidi (8. Januar 2002)

@BondexJetzt hast Du mich neugierig gemacht. Werde wohl doch meine Rute mitnehmen. Vielleicht erwische ich ja auch eine schöne Moräne.Dein Bericht liest sich ja wirklich Klasse. Werde es dann mal versuchen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Greetings Ollidi
Niedersächsischer Entwicklungshelfer für die südlichen Provinzen.
****Boardferkel des Monats****


----------



## ollidi (9. Januar 2002)

Vielen Dank auch.Hört sich ja nicht so berauschend an. Dann werde ich mal die Angel zu Hause lassen und mich auf das Fischen der Oliven aus den Cocktailgläsern konzentrieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------------------------------------------------------
Greetings Ollidi
Niedersächsischer Entwicklungshelfer für die südlichen Provinzen.
****Boardferkel des Monats****


----------



## rueganer (9. Januar 2002)

moin ollidi,
denke es wird schon Ecken geben wo noch was zu beangeln ist, aber dann brauchste Auto, Boot und toptipps. Angel lieber Oliven, das entspannt etwas später auch.....

-------------------------------------------------------
Das Auto kennt den Weg!
Carsten


----------



## ollidi (9. Januar 2002)

Sorry Rueganer. Erstmal Welcome on Board. Vorhin total vergessen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann werde ich wohl lieber Oliven angeln. Hab nicht so die Lust im Urlaub auch noch kreuz und quer durch die Gegend zu eiern und mir einen Angelplatz zu suchen. Da krieg ich auch mecker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Greetings Ollidi
Niedersächsischer Entwicklungshelfer für die südlichen Provinzen.
****Boardferkel des Monats****


----------



## MichaelB (10. Januar 2002)

Moin,@ollidi: ich habe es zwar noch nicht versucht in Griechenland, habe aber mal bei www.in-greece.de  eine Anfrage deswegen gestellt und diverse interessante Antworten von dort Lebenden bekommen. Gaaanz so aussichtslos wie teils beschrieben ist es demnach nicht. Wieso ich es noch nicht selber probiert habe? Die bei der Wärme zunehmende Faulheit..... und dann womöglich noch Fische ausnehmen.....
Ich würde aber immer die Felsenküste empfehlen, an den all-inclusive-beaches wird nicht viel zu holen sein.@bondex: PELOPONNES heißt dieser wunderschöne Teil von Griechenland (griechisch "to Peloponnisos" ausgesprochen) und Delphi ist auf dem nördlichen Festland.Gruß
Michael


----------

